# طلب لوسمحتم



## ider221 (12 سبتمبر 2016)

مساء الخير للاعضاء المحترمين
اضحى مبارك وكل عام و أنتم بخير

لومافي إزعاج ...ممكن حدا ينصحني شو هي لغات البرمجة اللازم على مهندس الاتصالات إنه يعرفها ويكون عنده إطلاع عليها

شكرا جزيلا


----------

